# Como montar un Temporizador Resistencia-Capacitor sencillo



## enriquemesa8080 (Ago 29, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Enrique Mesa. Soy estudiante de electrónica. Estoy montando un circuito temporizador que cuente, para mi 20seg de ser posible. Buscando en el foro encontré éste diagrama. Estoy aprendiendo el circuito resistencia-condensador.

*Pregunta 1: *Yo pienso armar un temporizador con resistencia-condensador. ¿Es de verdad una resistencia y un condensador en serie un temporizador? Yo lei el fenomeno de carga y descarga del condensador, pero quiero ver que si sirve para eso. Que tanta precisión tiene ? Segun internet no es muy preciso, pero no dice que tantos segundos, minutos puede contarse con ellos. Saben cuantos se pueden contar ?

Aquí en mi casa tengo un condensador de 4.7uF electrolítico. Segun internet debe ser electrolítico para que funcione, es decir, polarizado. Lo elegí como un valor fijo para mi proyecto. Si ese valor es muy pequeño o no es adecuado para el circuito por favor diganmelo.

Retardo (delay) de encendido de un relé



Yo me lei la teoría disponible en internet que dice que t = R * C. R en Ohms y C en Faradios.  T en segundos
Yo se que es una resistencia en serie con un condensador, que van a una fuente de alimentación, de tipo continua. Para mi caso quiero que se encienda un diodo LED, o quizas un transistor.

Para que por favor me digan como armar un circuito que funcione. Yo pienso que la salida se toma desde el medio de la resistencia y el condensador. Yo hice mi propio circuito pero no funciona, en simulación de Proteus. Adjunto captura de imagen.

Segun mis calculos dice que 20 seg / 4.7*10-6 F= 4.25 Ohms.

Formula: T/C = R. T en seg, C en Faradios, R en Ohmios.

Ese valor de resistencia existe ?



*Pregunta 2: *Cómo debo conectar todo para que funcione ? Una explicación por favor. Puede ser incluso simplificado conectando un led. Expliquenme un poquito la carga y descarga del condensador. Ejemplo, si cuando esta cargado la corriente es drenada por las resistencias. 

Vi que el condensador a un t determinado está cargado al 63.2% de su capacidad. A los 5t se carga completo segun la teoria. Eso afecta ? Cuantos volts me da a la salida el condensador ? No son los mismos 5V ? Da menos voltaje ?

Mejor prendamos éste led.



Toda la información que me puedan brindar.

Gracias de antemano. En cuanto aprenda la teoria y haga la simulación correctamente subo fotos del circuito al foro para que vean el trabajo.


----------



## peperc (Ago 29, 2018)

1 -- esta mal tu cuenta rehacela

20 segundos / 0,0000047 = un numero grandote ya qu eel divisor es muy chiquito


----------



## enriquemesa8080 (Ago 29, 2018)

@peperc Tienes razon, ya volvi a rehacer la cuenta. Me dio 4255319.149. Revise el valor ahora si estoy seguro que es correcto ahora. Esta en Ohmios. Serían como unos 4 Megaohm. Hice otra vez la simulacion pero no funciono, el led prende inmediatamente en el circuito con transistor. Es mejor obviar el transistor y hacer prender un led solo. Hice este circuito pero no funciona. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## peperc (Ago 29, 2018)

fijate que siemrpe si usas micro faradios se comenza con MEgohms

va redondito.

1--- proba ese circuito, ese mismo sin transistor, pero con un capacitor de ponele 10 mil uf y como resistencia  de tiempo , ponele 1 K o menos  330 ohms y mira que pasa.

fijate que con esa resistencia de valor muy grande NUNCA se cargara el capacitor, por que tiene en // a el led.

2-- si hace el circuito con el transistor, si , hacelo.
y fijate que pasa si usas :
4,7uf y 4megohms 
470uf y 40 K
4700 uF y 4K 

no tenes que usar esos valore sjustos, es lo mismo en vez de 4 meghoms usar 4,7 o 3,9  o 3,3 , el valor que consigas...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 29, 2018)

Hola te diría, que cómo temporizador llevado a la práctica es mala idea.
Pues el transistor trabajará cruzando de manera lineal de un estado a otro.
Te recomiendo que busques algo con 555 o bien mediante op-amps.


----------



## peperc (Ago 30, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola te diría, que cómo temporizador llevado a la práctica es mala idea.
> Pues el transistor trabajará cruzando de manera lineal de un estado a otro.
> Te recomiendo que busques algo con 555 o bien mediante op-amps.



esta aprendiendo, el lo dijo... dejalo que vea como el led prende de a poco , gradualmente.
y luego invitale una schmit trigger ( sin alcohol que es menor) .


----------



## enriquemesa8080 (Ago 31, 2018)

Hola, ya por lo menos comprendi que si sirve como temporizador basico. Pero tengo una duda. Cual es la formula que usas?? Yo hice un calculo y no me dio los valores que usas. 

7 seg / 0.0047 F = 1489.361702.
Y tu usas 4k para 7 seg.
Yo estoy usando la formula t = R * C
t en segundos
r en ohmios
c en faradios.

Aqui baje un PDF, 

Cuando me di el valor en Voltios usado para disparar el transistor encontre que son 0.8V. Segun la teoria son 0.7V. Eso importa?? Es algo mio, del simulador? Me preocupo o no??. 

Una ayuda por favor. Yo insisto con esto porque pienso que si sirve como temporizador. Si hay alguno sencillo, que no use integrados por favor diganmelo. U algun libro o material que tengan estaría bien. Lo importante es aprender. 

En lo personal no entiendo como se descarga el condensador. Por favor toda la ayuda que puedan darme. 

Gracias.

Si puedo hacer crecer el tiempo de retardo pero son casi 2 seg por 1k. En eso si está bien. Debo tomar en cuenta el valor de la fuente?? Es para disparar el transistor. 

El voltaje no se tiene en cuenta?? El PDF trae una formula mas compleja. Quiero evitarla de ser posible.

Me interesa mucho que tenga calculos para asi yo poder adaptar el circuito a mis necesidades y segun los componentes que tengo aqui en la casa, .


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ago 31, 2018)

Ya que te respondieron, voy a aportar algo mas, por propia experiencia, si un electrolitico de 1000uF te da ¨supongamos 10 min¨ la logica seria que sumar otro en paralelo del mismo valor sumaria en tiempo, esto suele hacer una lectura falsa y erratica,  de acuerdo a la configuracion del circuito que tengas el IC o TR puede leer solo el valor de un cap en oportunidades y reiniciar el ciclo en otras leyendo la sumatoria del mismo.

Conclusion no sumar cap en paralelo, subir el valor siempre con un solo capacitor, si buscas mas tiempo de accionado.

Saludos y espero que sea util mi aporte.


Veamos te pongo un ejemplo a tu regunta, sin ser muy tecnico como el PDF, este es un ejemplo de baliza con 555, el tiempo de cambio entre led y led, esta dado por el valor del cap elec C1  y la resistencia o pote R5 si varias R5 la luz cambiara mas rapido o mas despacio, si quieres mas tiempo en el cambio de luces, debes colocar un valor mayor a C1. Espero ser claro.


----------



## peperc (Ago 31, 2018)

la cuenta es asi:

tiempo  en segundos = faradios * ohms
eso es igual por que se compensan entre si  ( matematicaaghhh s)
tiempo en segundos = microfaradios * Meghoms

que en verdad eso es APROXIMADO , te tendra sque acostumbrar que justo esto no tiene nada de exacto, segun la cosa es  tiempo = R*c
o 0,7 de R*C

eso lo vas probando , es facil
y veras con el tiempo que aparecen otras cosas que a vecs NO te permiten usar capacitores muy grandes o resistencias muuy grandes.

ahi te hice unos dibujso para que entiendas una parte basica, , hay mas cosas que te podran ir diciendo otros.


----------



## Oufes (Ago 31, 2018)

Si quieres hacer un temporizador sencillo con transistores, de mejor calidad en la conmutacion pero sin recurrir a integrados yo te recomendaria este
hecho con un multivibrador astable, con el puedes configurar tiempos de varios minutos variando los valores de las resistencias y capacitores
la imagen es solo para referencia del esquema,toma los valores solo como referencia porque seguramente vas a tener que ajustarlo en el simulador

Este circuito si funciona, yo arme una variante de este hace un tiempo para hacer un semaforo a leds y funcionaba aceptablemente bien
pudo temporizar dos tiempos iguales y uno mas corto


----------



## enriquemesa8080 (Ago 31, 2018)

Oufes gracias pero como lo ajusto?? Me refiero a los valores de los componentes. El nombre exacto es ese?? Para buscar bien con Google. Segun Google es oscilador. Denme tiempo para estudiar lo que dicen todos. Estare pendiente de otras respuestas. Ya entendi que el disparo consume corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2018)

Googleá "monostable lm555"


----------

